# Best price for a Baby Jogger City Mini Double



## ScotlandMD

Hi there,
I am in the market for a Baby Jogger City Mini Double.

I have been shopping around trying to get the best deal and need some help!

What is the best offer anyone has come across? At the moment I really cant find anything cheaper than £300

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## chetnaz

Hi hun, I bought one from kiddicare.com for £279.99 which is the offer they still have on. You'll be paying about £350 everywhere else and I found kiddicare had the best deal, and next day delivery. Baby jogger's great, fully recommend it.


----------



## ahbon

can get them for display models in kiddicare at 239 recently too!


----------



## ScotlandMD

I have looked at kiddicare and they are the Metro version.

I have ased a few people about this and they have said that this version is exclusive to kiddicare. It is heavier, and a wee bit bigger.

I have tested out the Mini , pretty happy with that and just tryig to find the cheapest place to buy it now.

I have found a few US sites that sell it and do international shipping, which comes out much cheaper than buying from the UK.

Still hunting!!





ahbon said:


> can get them for display models in kiddicare at 239 recently too!


----------



## indifference

We got ours from Next and paid £280 with next day delivery. Haven't used it yet as only 18 weeks but from the 'test drives' we've given it, its awesome!


----------



## ahbon

scotlandmd - blimey you are right we'd not seen there was a difference before - the weight difference is a couple of pounds too - will have to go back and check this all out again. Interested in your findings though as we definately want this one! x


----------



## ScotlandMD

I didnt think there was a difference either but after talking to a few people at Mothercare and the Pram Centre they said that there was a pretty big difference with the weight.

I emailed Kiddicare and they confirmed the weight which is alot heavier.

Here is the list so far:


City Mini Double:

280 from Next
284 Precious little ones
234 from US website (Just kids stores)








ahbon said:


> scotlandmd - blimey you are right we'd not seen there was a difference before - the weight difference is a couple of pounds too - will have to go back and check this all out again. Interested in your findings though as we definately want this one! x


----------



## ScotlandMD

oops 284 Tesco Direct

Also, you can buy the PE boards separately (this is the only difference between the 2010 and 2011 models)


----------



## ahbon

on the tesco site I can't find anything other than the 2011 model at 359 - where did you find it?


----------



## MarsMaiden

I'm in the market for one of these too!

The cheapest I have found new at the moment is Amazon at £270 but the prices fluctuate a lot, I know back in February they had some at £225 so I am just keeping my eyes open but would be interested if anyone spotted any bargains!


----------



## ahbon

out of interest I emailed Kiddicare for dimensions of theirs (city metro) - they sent me the same info as for the city mini - I said I'd heard they were different. Kiddicare ended up phoning the manufacturer and asked and they have said it's the same as the City Mini. No idea who to believe as they are all stating different dimensions and weights for the city mini anyway :(


----------



## ahbon

out of interest we ended up buying the city mini from John Lewis - They said they would match the Next price of £280 then when I mentioned the 2011 model coming out they said oh yeah I forgot we should reduce this one as we have the new ones waiting so got the 2010 one for cheaper.


----------



## JoeandHarry

I got mine brand new Fromm an EBay shop. £220.


----------



## MarsMaiden

I ordered mine last night from Boots online. They have it for £288 but if you enter the code MYFD44 you get an extra 10% off bringing it down to £259 (code valid til Sunday). They are also doing triple points for the pushchairs so if you get an advantage card, you get points equivalent to nearly £35 to spend in store. Not sure if it is the 2010 or the 2011 model tbh but I wasnt bothered either way!


----------

